# Staircase Slide Addition .



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

A friend of mine who builds custom staircases is doing a very interesting project . It is an add on wooden slide for a staircase . This is the first pic I have of it at an early stage . 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3229268373.431870.274798788372&type=1&theater


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

would have been fun as a kid


----------

